# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΤΙΚΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ

## johnkou

Μου εφερε ενας γνωστος μου το παρακατω μηχανημα το οποιο εχει σπασει ενα πιν απο τα 26 που εχει η υποδοχη.Μπορειτε να σκεφτειτε καμια πατεντα να κολλησω ενα πιν ή αν υπαρχει η υποδοχη αυτη σαν ανταλλακτικο και πως λεγεται εφοσον ξεκολλησει η παλια.Μεχρι τωρα βαζει μια καρφιτσα στο καλωδιο που κουμπωνει στην υποδοχη,αλλα ποτε παταει ποτε οχι.

----------


## mariosm

Υπαρχει σαν ανταλακτικο. Ψαξε 26 pin D type connector

----------


## johnkou

Μαριε ευχαριστω,αλλα το προβλημα ειναι θα ξεκολλησουν τα πιν γιατι αποτι φαινεται ειναι κολλημενα και απο τις δυο πλευρες της πλακετας.

----------


## Nemmesis

θερμο αερα.. οτιδιποτε αλλο ειναι παιδεμα

----------


## mariosm

Γιαννη αν δεν εχεις εμπειρια σε κολλησεις απλα δεν προσπαθεις καθολου γιατι θα δημιουργησεις μεγαλυτερη ζημια. 
Σαν συμβουλη για το servise θα σου ελεγα αυτο:
Οταν ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι το εξαρτημα που προκειται να ξεκολλησουμε  ειναι χαλασμενο (οποτε δεν εχει σημασια αν το χαλασουμε περισσοτερο) τοτε 
δεν προσπαθουμε να το ξεκολλησουμε ολοκληρο. Ας πουμε στην περιπτωση αυτη που εχεις, μπορουμε με ενα καλο κοφτη να κοψουμε ολα τα ποδια του βυσματος και 
να το αφαιρεσουμε και να μεινουν πανω στην πλακετα μονο τα κομματακια των ποδιων που ειναι κολλημενα. Μετα με κολλητηρι ειναι πολυ ευκολο να αφαιρεσουμε οτι εχει μεινει απο το βυσμα.

----------


## johnkou

Mαριε επαγγελματιας ηλεκτρονικος ειμαι,οταν το μηχανημα δουλευει και το κοστος του ειναι 3000+ πρεπει να εισαι προσεκτικος.

----------


## Tolaras

Μήπως να κολλήσεις μια καρφίτσα και να κόψεις το περίσσευμα;; Αν έχεις τόσο λεπτή μύτη στο κολλητήρι για να χωρέσει, πιστεύω θα κάνει δουλειά!

----------

